# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [How-To] Ps4 bot macro

## V1ruz

Someone please explain how bots work on ps4..i talked with a guy he sayed he was here doing this for three years ..lol..what did i miss..is he just macroing with like 30 consoles? Thats bad if true...i can only make one bot and i have been using it lately to farm wax...24/7..then he saw me messaged me bla bla.. he had 20-30of em how..

----------


## bdz

sorry wrong post

----------


## Caxhr

Hey man, are you running a script? I’m in need of one myself to start farming

----------

